# Super Gluing Paw Pads



## Dave Martin

Can any vets or anyone with experience comment on whether or not super gluing a significantly sliced rear paw pad is a good or bad idea?

He sliced a pretty good little chunk on a piece of glass or something and it took a good while to stop the bleeding.. It's bandaged now but probably still bleeding a bit, he's not bothered by it much, just wants to lick it. 

So I'm wondering if cleaning it really well, putting in a little Quik-stop powder then gluing the edges would be safe?


----------



## Mo Earle

if you can't have a vet check it-- I would keep it clean, use neosporin on it for the first day or so- if still bleeding either direct pressure to it,or some styptic- but if it was more than 6 hours since cutting it- I would NOT use super glue- super glue works fine-they call it dermabound when used in the ER for people- but wounds are not closed if more than 6 hours- for the fear of closing in bacteria and setting up infection-instead they leave it open and the wound closes itself from the inside out- not setting it up for an abscess or infection. The dogs pads usually will heal pretty well- keep it clean as possible.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Good luck with that.

On my first experience with a deep pad cut (sheet metal) a vet convinced me to stitch a sliced pad. My dog had a seizure after the sedation, and by two days later the stitches had ripped through the pad and I was back where I started. When I removed the bandaging for the first time, it was already as it was before the procedure.

I guess the pad is very spongy tissue and does not hold stitches well?

So, next they tried to glue it. (vet glue, not super glue) Also failed. If the dog is putting pressure on the pad, the glue doesn't seem to hold if it is a big slice. A smaller slice on the side with less pressure may work, not sure.

Keeping it clean, dry and wrapped is what has worked for me. It usually heals from the bottom/inside up/out, somtimes a big flap will actually shrivel up and die.

Unfortunately these always seem to take at least 5 times longer to heal than I have patience for. But dogs are resilient, and as long as it doesn't get infected, and no debris gets in there, it does heal up. I actually am happy when my dog gets cut on the leg or somewhere like that because it is just so much easier to deal with than the pad](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker

I wouldn't do it on a pad, not a vet though...


----------



## Dave Martin

Thanks for the input guys. I know what you mean, Jennifer. He's had a couple cut pads before, just not quite as bad as this one. Irritating keeping them clean and waiting for them to heal, just gotta be patient.


----------



## Joby Becker

Dave Martin said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I know what you mean, Jennifer. He's had a couple cut pads before, just not quite as bad as this one. Irritating keeping them clean and waiting for them to heal, just gotta be patient.


could try dog boots, I know several people that have used them for really torn pads, and hunters that have used them for foot injuries, or really bad terrain...


----------



## Dave Martin

Joby Becker said:


> could try a dog boot...


Yeah that would be perfect but we don't have one.. We just decided we should order some but I'm sure by the time they'd come this cut would be a memory.


----------



## Joby Becker

Dave Martin said:


> Yeah that would be perfect but we don't have one.. We just decided we should order some but I'm sure by the time they'd come this cut would be a memory.


I used to have some..relatively cheap..dont know where they are, used to just have some around when I had more dogs..good for bad nail splits too..

Bad pad cuts are kind of a bitch..especially with an active dog...good luck with it...


----------



## Ben Thompson

I talked to a oldtimer once who fixed a bottom of a dogs foot with a leather pad. He just cleaned the wound real good then superglued the leather pad to the bottom of the dogs foot. By the time the pad fell off or wore off it was healed.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

I have also used booties. I mostly use sled dog booties, just for some extra protection while healing. They are cheap and stay on. Sometimes I use it over over bandaging. They make heavier leather and vibram sole booties, but in the type of terrain I travel in I have not found one that stays on and doesn't twist. Good for flat ground with no side hill though.

In the beginning for bad ones, I spend the time to use a non stick telfa pad, cling gauze and vet wrap. Sometimes I put a medical glove (fingers folded over) over the gauze and under the vet wrap if I am going for a bit of waterproofing. You have to be careful not to go too tight, but, the padding and the elasticity of the vet wrap can help to keep the margins of the cut closer together and give you some faster healing IMHO. Of course you have to change it so often if you are working and playing in weather, or winter and so on. It can't stay on when manky and wet.

It will likely heal without all this fussy attention too, I am usually just in a hurry for things to get back to normal.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

A sliced paw pad can be super challenging to fix and manage. They often need to be sutured together in several layers along with STRICT rest (potty walks on a leash only) because otherwise if it's a weight bearing surface, it will just go south, break open, and not heal. If there are the actual "meaty" tissues below that are exposed and not just an abrasion, super glue is not going to be appropriate and it'll probably need to be sutured together and allowed lots of time to heal. In the mean time, make sure it is kept clean and dry. You can get dog booties at most pet supply stores. Depending on the size of the paw, an infant or child sized sock may also do the trick.


----------



## Anna Kasho

I would not use quick stop or superglue. both will stop bleeding, but slow down the healing process. Quick stop can cause a lot more tissue damage and bad scarring when packed into a wound. 

If there is a flap attached by very little margin, I will usually cut it off. Otherwise, if dirty, scrub well with betadine or chlorhexidine, and then keep wrapped up with a little neosporin. It will heal without problems, usually.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

this just happened to my friend's dog. 
the vet glued it... it ripped open in one day. 
they ended up stitching it and bandaging it. 
keep him in the crate- put a ziploc bag over it in the rain, change the bandage, and it should heal fine.

i'd talk to your vet and see what they think is best.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

also , i would not put quick stop in a cut, i dont think that is reccomended ever, not sure why nobody else is saying that


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Maren Bell Jones said:


> A sliced paw pad can be super challenging to fix and manage. They often need to be sutured together in several layers along with STRICT rest (potty walks on a leash only) because otherwise if it's a weight bearing surface, it will just go south, break open, and not heal. If there are the actual "meaty" tissues below that are exposed and not just an abrasion, super glue is not going to be appropriate and it'll probably need to be sutured together and allowed lots of time to heal. In the mean time, make sure it is kept clean and dry. You can get dog booties at most pet supply stores. Depending on the size of the paw, an infant or child sized sock may also do the trick.


I must have gotten really unlucky then with my dog's stitches pulling out. Like I said, I hadn't even changed the first bandage yet and dog hadn't been on more than leashed potty walks and they pulled through.

Your note about strict rest is important no matter the treatment choice. It is SOOOOOOO frustrating trying to rest dogs that don't want to rest. I always expect it to heal faster than it does and eventually get impatient and healing takes longer that way.


----------



## Drew Peirce

pad cuts heel inside out, what starts out as a slit will open up on it's own and the new pad will grow in to fill in the cut, essentially they dont close up, they fill in


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

If it's a fairly deep slice I would just keep clean, neosporin and a bootie - more superficial stuff you can glue a patch. Haven't had much luck with stitching pads and had better luck with the clean, dry and a bootie.


----------



## Dave Martin

Thanks for everyone's input. For now I've decided to keep it wrapped with gauze, self stick bandaging and tape, over a little bit of neosporin on the wound. On the few short trips he has outside I'm putting a double sock over it to protect it even more, but I'll remove the sock when inside to let it breathe a bit.

The wound is completely covered by the bandaging but since the bottom is open I'm hoping some air can still get to it to accelerate the healing. I realize it's not ideal to keep the wound covered but I think it will be much better than letting anything get into it, especially his saliva. I'll probably leave it on for a day or so at a time, then remove it all to apply more neosporin and wrap it again. Hopefully it'll be in pretty good shape in a few days but I'll keep you posted.

This is what it looks like for now.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Probably won't breath much like that. Since they do sweat from their pads, it is nice to let it dry out a bit too at times. 

Between dressing changes I would leave the bandage off under direct supervision for a bit. You are correct that licking it can open the healing right back up.

A light cordura sled dog bootie will let it breath but keep the dog from licking once healing is under way as well. Of course I mean under supervision, a bootie would not be tough to pull off if the dog wanted to.

Hope it heals up fast for you. It is frustrating trying to be patient.


----------



## Alison Grubb

I've used super glue for pad injuries in the past and haven't had an issue. When I have done it, I haven't extended super glue all the way to the edges of the tear - this way if it does get infected I can still push out any pus and squirt clorhexidine and liquid antibiotics into the wound. I also keep the dog crated for a few days to try and help prevent it from opening up again.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Dave I used to deal with torn and ripped pads when I was training weight pull dogs. I found the best fix was to leave it uncovered and I would pack it twice a day with nustock. I tried a variety of fixs but the nustock always worked well and quickly healed the cut. nustock is a product we have had in our k9 medicine chest for years and I am a firm believer in it. We also keep antibiotics on hand and I would use amoxicylian (sp).administered orally. I also kept them in a crate for the most part to keep them off their feet as much as possible. Good luck with him!!


----------



## Dave Martin

Thanks, Brian. It's actually healing really well so far. Barely any dried blood since yesterday morning and I let it breathe for a while last night. It's breathing again, with some neosporin on it, as I type this but I couldn't imagine leaving the bandaging off if I didn't have him laying right in front of me - he wants to lick it like crazy.

Just curious, what did you do (or did you do anything?) to keep them from licking it while you crated them?

The biggest pain in the ass is definitely keeping this dog quiet but at least I can see improvement already..


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Just FYI, Neosporin doesn't let a wound "breathe." One of the main inert ingredients is white petrolatum (Vaseline). It basically traps gunk into the wound. While it's fine for shallow cuts and abrasions, it should not be used for deep cuts or puncture wounds, particularly wounds that are still draining. Flushing with dilute iodine solution or chlorhexidine periodically and rebandaging is a better choice.

A basket muzzle (I like the Jafco ones the best) are a good way to keep them from licking if you can't put an e-collar on while they are in their crate.


----------



## john scott

Do not use neosporine or bandage it. Just allow him to keep licking it and keep him indoors until it heels. Your dog will keep it clean.


----------

